# Enco lathe manual



## mark86 (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a original manual from a enco lathe model number 110-2021 that was made in tawain in 1989? I have checked with Enco, and they have nothing going back that far.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 25, 2013)

Mark,
Are you having a specific issue with the machine?  There are quite a few of us with Enco and other colored 9X20 machines that may be able to help you either locate a part or make a repair if parts are not available.  There are a number of fairly common issues that have been encountered on that class of lathe and most of us have done an update or up grade to eliminate the issue.  Other wise I have an Enco 9X20 manual that will at least show you the correct name and nomenclature of all the parts.  The part numbers may be incorrect, but the names and  locations should remain about the same through the years.  So if you would like to give us some idea of what your looking for we might be able to get you hooked up and running again quickly.

Bob


----------



## mark86 (Oct 25, 2013)

To Bob, 
           Yes i am actually missing a part to my machine. What i am missing is the part that attaches the main lead screw from the cross feed table to the upper tool post slide . It is a nut of some sort? As of now i have no cross feed use at all. Only thing i can do is manually slide cross feed close enough to work piece, and lock it in place. From that point i need to use slide portion on tool post holder, however limited travel on that.  The hope was that someone had a junk lathe of that model to get a part from.  

                     Thanks Mark


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 25, 2013)

Another thought is to fabricate one of your own.  Since it goes on a lead screw I would select something like oilite or phosphor bronze and gin one up from there.  If you have a basic idea of what it is supposed to look like and where it bolts on you have most of the job licked already.  I'm sure if you decide to make one that some of the more experienced members will be glad to help you set it up, thread it and make one or two of your own.  They do get a fair bit of wear when being used, so it probably would not hurt to go ahead and make two while you are at it anyway.  Good luck and don't hesitate to holler if you get stuck and need some help figuring it out.  That's what we are here for, to help everybody achieve the next level in their Hobby...

Bob


----------



## angelfj1 (Oct 27, 2013)

mark86 said:


> Does anyone have a original manual from a enco lathe model number 110-2021 that was made in tawain in 1989? I have checked with Enco, and they have nothing going back that far.



try this


----------



## Pacer (Oct 27, 2013)

Remember Grizz has this lathe and many/most parts will interchange and they have their manuals online...


----------

